# WebSocket Verbindungsaufbau aus localen Netzwerk



## blue86 (10. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe im Internet folgende Seite gefunden: WebSocket implementation - Simpliest implementation of WebSocket server finde ich sehr schön als kleines praktisches Beispiel.

Der erste Erfolg ist super und ich dachte alles funktioniert bestens.

Zu meinen Problem:
Ich habe Local bei mir einen Xampp laufen und starte bei mir diesen WebSocket. 
Wenn ich von meinen Rechner die HTML-Datei aufrufe wird erfolgreich eine Verbindung aufgebaut und der Nachrichten Austausch funktioniert.

Rufe ich auf einen 2. Rechner in meinen Netzwerk diese HTML-Datei über meinen Xampp auf wird diese angezeigt aber die Socket Verbindung zurückgewiesen. Der WebSocket reagiert nicht im Ansatz auf diesen neuen Client.

Es ist weder Firewall noch etwas anderes was aus meiner Sicht zum Problem führen sollte.

Wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte wäre das echt super....


----------



## blue86 (12. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

der Fehler ist beheben eine Neuinstallation vom Xampp brachte die Lösung.


----------



## dzim (20. Nov 2013)

Danke für den Link - ich glaube, das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren...


----------

